

AOL adds gdgt to its Have-list - uptown
http://blog.gdgt.com/aol-adds-gdgt-to-its-have-list/

======
speg
This is the second time they've sold to AOL. I guess they've got it figured
out. Build up a tech site, hand over to AOL to let them monetize/kill it.

------
stevenleeg
Uh oh. When's the last time an Aol acquisition meant good things for a
company?

